# Van Halen update



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.rollingstone.com/artists...ber_avoiding_beef_and_the_future_of_van_halen

interesting that Ed and Dave are actually writing new stuff together (or at least planning to).
can't wait!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i dunno...
no matter what they record, people are going to off him...saying it isn't as good as previous efforts...the problem lies now in the fact that, in the 70's it was him and maybe 3 or 4 other virtuosos' and now, there is a whole shred genre, and blazing players that have incorporated his licks and riffs into their own...eddie's sound isn't his own anymore...
the last song they release with Hagar, wasn't bad, but it didn't feel like VH...
i think its great that they plan on touring...but i'm going to remain skeptical on the music...

on a side note, i think its pretty funny how everyone thats come and gone in the band (sometimes more than once) have all said that ed is the one that canned them...yet, he's saying no...interesting flip of the coin


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> .....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


And the purpose of this post is????????? 
If your not interested, don't read the thread.

While I am excited to hear new stuff with DLR, I won't be expecting much.
It would be nice to be pleasantly surprised though!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ne1roc said:


> And the purpose of this post is?????????
> If your not interested, don't read the thread.
> 
> While I am excited to hear new stuff with DLR, I won't be expecting much.
> It would be nice to be pleasantly surprised though!


Maybe he is referring to that article. It's pretty lame. Rolling Stone is slipping. On the VH front, would be intersting to hear some new material with DLR back on the mic.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Eddie keeps saying that he has been writing new music all the time, but there's been dick-all released for a decade.

no, i don't expect him to light the world on fire (again), but I am very interested to hear what comes out of it. And glad to hear Dave is involved.


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

Lol last time i saw a picture of eddie,he was looking like a old granny,cant imagine what he look like now.Comon is like if mohamed ali was making a comeback on the ring.....
One thing for sure, is that if i see him at the edge of a very high skyscracher, i would go, comon and JUMP...JUMP
loll Eddie is dead man!

Frank


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Francis Fargon said:


> Lol last time i saw a picture of eddie,he was looking like a old granny,cant imagine what he look like now.Comon is like if mohamed ali was making a comeback on the ring.....
> One thing for sure, is that if i see him at the edge of a very high skyscracher, i would go, comon and JUMP...JUMP
> loll Eddie is dead man!
> 
> Frank



drinking + cancer:









healthy, happy and sober:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> .....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


FYI - there are smilies: :zzz:

:smile:


----------



## Francis Fargon (May 31, 2009)

puckhead said:


> Going to the movies on a sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and now what next....a twisted sisters new album!?

Frank )


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Francis Fargon said:


> and now what next....a twisted sisters new album!?


yes, that's _clearly _the same thing
:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> And the purpose of this post is?????????
> If your not interested, don't read the thread.
> 
> While I am excited to hear new stuff with DLR, I won't be expecting much.
> It would be nice to be pleasantly surprised though!



Same as your post,,,to voice your opinion.:wave:

CT.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Same as your post,,,to voice your opinion.:wave:
> 
> CT.


Your opinion is not clear on the topic? At least Francis Fargon is clear on his opinion towards Eddie.9kkhhd


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

AH...our dear Eddie. Ed's been saying he's been writting all those years, who knows what he's actually doing. One this is clear, DLR was a hired Gun on the last tour, not a part of the "band" as he formaly was in the day. So Eddie and Alex are at 50/50 right now. Dave was given, rumor sais 1 million US for the Tour. wich is better then the 30 000$ he was making as a Ambulance technician realy. After Seeing how much money Ed and Alex pulled with the 2007/2008 tour, around 150 millions , Now Dave wants all in, and who can blame him realy!. Now Dave seems to want to negotiate his former deal..wich was 25% basicaly, and again..who can blame him!. But Dave's been VERY cautious, after what Ed pulled on Micheal Antony, he HAS to be very cautious. 

Ed is in NO Hurry to get in the studio as his "EVHgear" is providing him with a very good income. 3 millions alone for the 25 000$ relica, and now the new wolgang, amps and all the crap he sells with red stips..like 60$ US sneakers, 55$ guitar straps, etc etc.

Ed as been saying he will not go back in the studio before he gets married and wolfgang as graduated also.

How will Ed's writting be since he's now sober?....his best work was done totaly high and drunk, and he's been honnest at least with that. We see a lot of musician loose their "mojo" once they go sober. Keith Richard mentionned manytime that if he went totaly clean...he would have to stop doing music..LOL.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> How will Ed's writting be since he's now sober?....his best work was done totaly high and drunk, and he's been honnest at least with that.



I don't agree. Of course, this is strictly personal but I feel his best work was done on his first sobering up trip. The Balance cd and tour was my favorite EVH work. He was either peaking or the fact that he was clean had something to do with it?

The last tour, Eddie was fantastic. Again, he was clean and sober!

What ever Ed does now.......good or bad........he'll only get slagged by the people who have move on in other musical directions, never liked him in the first place, or just got old...........


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I don't agree. Of course, this is strictly personal but I feel his best work was done on his first sobering up trip. The Balance cd and tour was my favorite EVH work. He was either peaking or the fact that he was clean had something to do with it?
> 
> The last tour, Eddie was fantastic. Again, he was clean and sober!
> 
> What ever Ed does now.......good or bad........he'll only get slagged by the people who have move on in other musical directions, never liked him in the first place, or just got old...........


Ed's never been clean before THIS tour man...those are his own words. as for new stuff. i'm still into that music genra, and loved the Sammy era my self, wich was mostly Sammy writting the hits they got in that period. 

I for one would VERY much welcome a new VH album. If Dave gets on board and help Ed write new stuff...this could be the comeback of the decade realy. Ed was, and still his the lord of shredders to me. Will he be able to write new classics?...i do hope so. i just hope they don't release an allbum just to justifiy a new tour like so many bands do.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> Ed's never been clean before THIS tour man...those are his own words. as for new stuff. i'm still into that music genra, and loved the Sammy era my self, wich was mostly Sammy writting the hits they got in that period.
> 
> I for one would VERY much welcome a new VH album. If Dave gets on board and help Ed write new stuff...this could be the comeback of the decade realy. Ed was, and still his the lord of shredders to me. Will he be able to write new classics?...i do hope so. i just hope they don't release an allbum just to justifiy a new tour like so many bands do.


He went to rehab before the Balance tour and possibly before making the album?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> He went to rehab before the Balance tour and possibly before making the album?


Ed was sober for balance and yes I agree it was his best stuff.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> He went to rehab before the Balance tour and possibly before making the album?


Going to rehab does'nt make you sober man..LOL. In a interview when they started the 2007 tour, ed sais last time he was sober, he was 15..LOL...But in any case...let's keep our finguers cross for good material, cause last year the plan was just to release unused tracks recorded for the 3 first album.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

al3d said:


> Going to rehab does'nt make you sober man..LOL. In a interview when they started the 2007 tour, ed sais last time he was sober, he was 15..LOL...But in any case...let's keep our finguers cross for good material, cause last year the plan was just to release unused tracks recorded for the 3 first album.


It was such a small blip in the overall picture he doesn't even bother mentioning it. I've read many interviews back when Balance came out how creating the album and touring Balance was the hardest thing he had to do because he was sober. The sobriety of course ended shortly after that.

That said a CD of unreleased material from the first 3 albums would be awesome as well. I love B-Side stuff.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> Going to rehab does'nt make you sober man..LOL. In a interview when they started the 2007 tour, ed sais last time he was sober, he was 15..LOL...But in any case...let's keep our finguers cross for good material, cause last year the plan was just to release unused tracks recorded for the 3 first album.


He was sober for a period of time, which may have been days, months, weeks??? Who knows what the truth is when it comes out of his mouth. 
There is a term commonly known as "falling off the bandwagon"!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> That said a CD of unreleased material from the first 3 albums would be awesome as well. I love B-Side stuff.


Yes...such an album would be totaly amazing..but WITH a new CD as well. they have enough recorded material Ed said to make 3 or 4 albums...so maybe a Double CD box set with a title like " Vintage VH-1" or such..that would realy sell.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Give the boys a break! I for one am looking forward to hearing what they come up with. I get the feeling that a lot of people really get into slagging Eddie just because it's the in thing to do. For Heaven's sake, it's not like he's the only drunk in the world that's had a rough time getting cleaned up. Good thing the rest of us are perfect?????
-Mikey
P.S. I DO miss Michael Anthony, though!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> Give the boys a break! I for one am looking forward to hearing what they come up with. I get the feeling that a lot of people really get into slagging Eddie just because it's the in thing to do. For Heaven's sake, it's not like he's the only drunk in the world that's had a rough time getting cleaned up. Good thing the rest of us are perfect?????
> -Mikey




...could not agree more. meaningless speculation and innuendo.

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Never have been that much of a fan of VH, but for me it is not Eddie that colours my opinion. It is DLR - I have never liked his style. Too much of an over-performing ham IMO.

And there are certain songs that I have learned to really loath and they really have a negative affect my opinion of the performer. At the top of the list is Silly Love Songs by McCartney. Jump is not that far behind.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

More to the story...

http://inmusic.ca/news_and_features...ine=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=False


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> More to the story...
> 
> http://inmusic.ca/news_and_features...ine=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc&date=False


The whole Wolfie thing was the big drawback to seeing this last tour, for me anyway. The kid did a good job with the music but he is no performer. he is only 17 so you can't expect that much from him either. Michael Anthony should have been on that tour. This was an easy way for Eddie to break his kid into the biz but at the expense of an original member. I totally believe that MA was just filling in time with Hagar when VH was not doing anything. So what, let them have a little fun. But he should have been #1 in line when they got back together for this tour.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The whole Wolfie thing was the big drawback to seeing this last tour, for me anyway. The kid did a good job with the music but he is no performer. he is only 17 so you can't expect that much from him either. Michael Anthony should have been on that tour. This was an easy way for Eddie to break his kid into the biz but at the expense of an original member. I totally believe that MA was just filling in time with Hagar when VH was not doing anything. So what, let them have a little fun. But he should have been #1 in line when they got back together for this tour.


For sure I was listening to 5150 last night and as much as I really didn't dig the Keys so much, the harmonies were fabulous and I really like the songwriting.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Never have been that much of a fan of VH, but for me it is not Eddie that colours my opinion. It is DLR - I have never liked his style. Too much of an over-performing ham IMO.



...i'm curious, have you ever seen DLR perform live, or is this just your "impression"?

personally, i love his "schtick". and the music videos he made after he left van halen were and still are a hoot!

-dh


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I must be losing my mind. I could've sworn this thread got locked!!

CT.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i'm curious, have you ever seen DLR perform live, or is this just your "impression"?
> 
> -dh


Videos, interviews - VH and Solo work back in the 80s/early 90s. His video of California Girls really hit me the wrong way too. When I did go to concerts way back, I went to listen to the guitar solos - that may also colour my opinion. Even though I never went to a VH concert, I could see myself thinking - shut up Dave and let Eddie play. What I listened to on the Go Train this morning was the solo album by Jimmy Herring - all instrumental.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As with many bands there can be one character that makes it or breaks it. DLR for sure made Van Halen what it was as much as EVH. Same goes for Queen and Freddie, Ozzy and Black Sabbath, Mick Jagger and the Stones (can you imagine the Stones without Jagger). I am trying to think of some band that may have actually gotten better after the original frontman left. Can't think of any. Journey without Steve Perry... Zep without plant. 

Floyd managed to go on without Waters and had success. Some may argue that one as well.

Being a frontman is a special business. Having the voice is one thing but having the showmanship and stage presence all in one is something very few have. I still say Prince is one of the top acts I have ever seen. The man has it all. He can sing, plays guitar like a madman and can work a stage and audience like nobody I have ever seen.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> As with many bands there can be one character that makes it or breaks it. DLR for sure made Van Halen what it was as much as EVH. Same goes for Queen and Freddie, Ozzy and Black Sabbath, Mick Jagger and the Stones (can you imagine the Stones without Jagger). I am trying to think of some band that may have actually gotten better after the original frontman left. Can't think of any. Journey without Steve Perry... Zep without plant.
> 
> Floyd managed to go on without Waters and had success. Some may argue that one as well.
> 
> Being a frontman is a special business. Having the voice is one thing but having the showmanship and stage presence all in one is something very few have. I still say Prince is one of the top acts I have ever seen. The man has it all. He can sing, plays guitar like a madman and can work a stage and audience like nobody I have ever seen.


It might be a mather of tast..but Van Halen was 10 times more popular with Sammy then it ever was with Dave. More hits, more tours, more sale, you name it. Dave ain't much of a song writter, but Sammy was THE hit maker in Van Halen.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

al3d said:


> It might be a mather of tast..but Van Halen was 10 times more popular with Sammy then it ever was with Dave. More hits, more tours, more sale, you name it. Dave ain't much of a song writter, but Sammy was THE hit maker in Van Halen.


you are right alain, but geez, those tunes suck
maybe hit tunes and all but goddamm. pure garbage.
listen to sammys words- its like a twelve year old wrote them. yes, the majority of people like that stuff, but thats because people are stupid.
write songs they can understand and youre set.
roth wrote some truly stupid songs as well in his solo days, and with van halen, but at least for a few years, the tunes rocked. a good rocking tune is still a good tune even if the lyrics suck. the only way i can listen to hagar at all is if its with montrose. but i think ronnie was writing those tunes. get on your bad motor scooter and ride.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

fraser said:


> you are right alain, but geez, those tunes suck
> maybe hit tunes and all but goddamm. pure garbage.
> listen to sammys words- its like a twelve year old wrote them. yes, the majority of people like that stuff, but thats because people are stupid.
> write songs they can understand and youre set.
> roth wrote some truly stupid songs as well in his solo days, and with van halen, but at least for a few years, the tunes rocked. a good rocking tune is still a good tune even if the lyrics suck. the only way i can listen to hagar at all is if its with montrose. but i think ronnie was writing those tunes. get on your bad motor scooter and ride.


Hmmm........ I guess I must be stupid? :smile:

I like both roth and hagar, but in the end I really appreciated the hagar stuff better. In the end its more about melody and feeling for me, and the Hagar had more of that magic imo. 

The roth and hagar days were completely different bands really. Everybody likes to compare them, but whats the point? Just look at them as different bands all together, both great in thier own way.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

NtR Studios said:


> Hmmm........ I guess I must be stupid? :smile:
> 
> I like both roth and hagar, but in the end I really appreciated the hagar stuff better. In the end its more about melody and feeling for me, and the Hagar had more of that magic imo.
> 
> The roth and hagar days were completely different bands really. Everybody likes to compare them, but whats the point? Just look at them as different bands all together, both great in thier own way.


I'm with stupid! :smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I'm with stupid! :smile:


Me to i guess....LOL....GImme a Break Dave....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hmm didn't like all of it, and sometimes I really HATED all that keyboard, but songs like this? And I was at this show, it ROCKED! Don't get me wrong, I loved DLR too, he was an amazing frontman, I just considered it a different band with Hagar. 
[youtube=Option]oGqcoFbPtoA[/youtube]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I see a lot of folks saying The Sammy era had to much keyboard....just a reminder that, this was Ed's idea AND it was the TIME of keyboards as well. i mean even Maiden, Priest, Scorpions used them at some point..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh lord, I got thru about a minute of that clip.... brutal


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...as i thought.

seeing him live would have changed your mind, i'm betting.

he's a great entertainer - really a hoot to watch. i loved the fact that he simply refused to take himself seriously. just a joy to watch.

i find that, with many artists, i really don't "get" them until i see them perform in concert: springsteen, the stones, prince, the hip, (kiss, especially)...all fall into this category. 

-dh



Robert1950 said:


> Videos, interviews - VH and Solo work back in the 80s/early 90s. His video of California Girls really hit me the wrong way too. When I did go to concerts way back, I went to listen to the guitar solos - that may also colour my opinion. Even though I never went to a VH concert, I could see myself thinking - shut up Dave and let Eddie play. What I listened to on the Go Train this morning was the solo album by Jimmy Herring - all instrumental.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Hmm didn't like all of it, and sometimes I really HATED all that keyboard, but songs like this? And I was at this show, it ROCKED! Don't get me wrong, I loved DLR too, he was an amazing frontman, I just considered it a different band with Hagar.
> [youtube=Option]oGqcoFbPtoA[/youtube]


Yeah, I liked that! I am a fan of both incarnations of VH (I love how the Cherone version doesn't even enter into this conversation! LOL!), but there is ONE MAJOR THING that has always bugged me about them. It's the way Alex thrashes on the open high hats incessantly (or is he just using a crash as a ride cymbal? WHATEVER). Is it just me?
-Mikey


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

david henman said:


> ...as i thought.
> 
> seeing him live would have changed your mind, i'm betting.
> 
> ...


I would agree with that. I remember getting Prince tickets and Marnie giving me the old "WTF". She now rates it as one of the best shows she has ever been to. She also hates Springsteen, but has never seen him live. The show they put on is amazing as well. I am taking her to see Kiss for the first time as well, in July. That will but the zap on her mind.


----------

